# Life jacket



## VictoriaW

Anyone know anything about the new design of the Big Eddy Float Coat that I just saw mentioned in the backpack thread? I couldn't see the whole photo. ???

Wondering if I should grab the old one while they are available on sale. Is the Big Eddy a better bet than the Portage?

Based on measurements, I think Gracie would be a small (8+ months, 35 lbs). Does that sound right?

Thanks!!


----------



## harrigab

why would you want a life jacket for a Vizsla? (unless of course you're open watering)


----------



## Coco

Coco wears a small. The Big Eddy worked well. Really love it.

Did you say they were on sale? I would love to get one for her V friend Hailee.


----------



## harrigab

c'mon guys, seriously, a life jacket for a V? a V will be a helluva lot better swimmer than a human, it doesn't need added flotation crap,,


----------



## Kobi

harrigab said:


> c'mon guys, seriously, a life jacket for a V? a V will be a helluva lot better swimmer than a human, it doesn't need added flotation crap,,


Yeah, but if you're got your dog out on a boat, you run the risk of them falling in, being injured... an injured floating dog is MUCH better than an injured drowning dog.

Plus the good coats have a handle that you can lift your dog out of the water with. A MUST on a boat, IMO.

I have the Big Eddy Float Coat for Kobi and it is excellent. The new design looks fine from what I can see. Kobi wears a Medium and it's a bit big on him. Small is probably okay for Gracie if you think she won't grow a ton more.


----------



## texasred

In boats life jackets save lives, be it you are your dog. Be carefull with them on the dogs in the warm summer months as you dog can over heat. Mainly just use them while the boats in motion.


----------



## jakersmomma

Jake spends his weekends on the boat during the summer here in Michigan. He sports the Big Eddy while the boats underway zbd the entire time we are tied up with our pals. The water is deep, he cant touch and we are out there for hours. Gives me peace of mind and he doesn't mind the jacket.


----------



## harrigab

my apologies, I think the wine must've impaired my mental capacity :-[, (although I do think some people tend to over-accessorise their dogs sometimes)


----------



## R E McCraith

Har-I understand how that can happen! When I was told Calum was scotch-started looking for him in a bottle of Glenfidich-LOL


----------



## VictoriaW

Thanks for the feedback on the Big Eddy!

And yes, should have mentioned that the jacket is for kayaking/sailing on the ocean. She'll have *plenty* of opportunity to swim without it.

My husband, kids, and I are all strong swimmers, but we still wear life jackets when boating.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Image of the new big eddy float coat.

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar

For boating I wouldn't go without one. I had two English Cocker Spaniels who came out in the ocean off Perth Western Australia with me. There were times when storms blew up that I was glad they had them on. I recall one particularly nasty day, where we were caught in a gale wind warning which sprung up not on the forecast. We were approximately 8 miles from the coast in a 24 foot fibreglass boat. The swell blew up to around 12 metres, with waves on top of that at another 6 metres. Wife hanging onto the Jesus bar.... Dogs sliding front to back on the slippery wet firbreglass deck as waves of water kept washing onto the deck. 

Doggy life vests are cool!  

But I agree with our Global Moderators alcohol fuelled comments................  I also am a little turned off by "accessorised" dogs!


----------



## harrigab

I am feeling suitably ashamed of myself Ozcar.....wine and forum posting is never a good idea


----------



## Mischa

harrigab said:


> I am feeling suitably ashamed of myself Ozcar.....wine and forum posting is never a good idea


No worries. 
I know it's ridiculous to dress a dog, and I still do it! ;D

It's all about being able to walk her in any and all weather. It wouldn't be possible without some warm gear. 
She doesn't mind the rain much, but the cold hits her quicker than most it seems.

So when it's -20C or lower, she's got on all of her gear. 
flat collar, e-collar, a jacket, a neck/head warmer, and boots.

She is a bit of a princess, but there aren't too many other dogs out when it's that cold.


----------



## Ozkar

Is that celcius or farenheit ? If C. then i would be rugging mine up too


----------



## harrigab

I read it as Celsius Ozkar, and so would I in those temps.


----------

